# Webmaster's resource box [Links to tutorials, readings, etc.]



## victor_rambo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello people,
I am sure there are many webmasters, bloggers and other types of web publishers. Please share links to useful tutorials, readings, etc. you find online.

Please post only links. That will make browsing this thread easier.

I am posting this links. Anybody who wants to copy-paste these links is requested to include a link-back to this thread this thread can grow organically.



> There is no limit to the amount of good that can be done.


Keeping in mind the above statement, I won't prepare a long list of _Do's_ but would like prepare some for _Don'ts_:
1.    Avoid posting 'Make money' links.
2.    If you write a blog, you can post the link of a resourceful post on your blog, provided the post is originally written by you.




Here I go:

Google search engine ranking factors: The positive, negative and controversial factors.


An intellectual property law primer for multimedia and web developer


Create a FREE forum for your website by Santosh a.k.a. Gigacore


Detailed comparison of popular Bulletin board(forums) software, blogging software, Podcatchers, Wiki engines, CMS.


Few FAQs about PHP-MySQL answered


Encode and obfuscates PHP code to make the output difficult to reverse engineer (Opensource software)


Encrypt your HTML source so that it is unreadable to the humans. (Free online application similar to "HTML encrypter" software)


Decrypt encrypted HTML source (like the one created by the above link)


Web Developer's Handbook | CSS, Web Development, Color Tools, SEO, Usability etc.


Free templates for legal documents of a website (Eg: Terms of use, privacy policy, disclaimer, Intellectual property rights, etc.)


Issues in Web Usability: A Bi-weekly column by Dr. Jakob Nielsen, Principal, Nielsen Norman Group


Official webmaster guidelines from Google


Linux vs. Windows webhosting: Does it make any difference ?
Link 1: *www.theukwebdesigncompany.com/articles/article.php?article=1607
Link 2: *webdesign.about.com/od/webhosting/a/windows_v_linux.htm


What Google says about VALID (X)HTML and CSS? [As replied by Google]
(Note in that email that Google insists on 'clean' code.)


10 absolute 'Nos' for a freelance web developer


PSPad - Code editor with syntax highlighting and many other productive features.(Windows only)


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2008)

cool links man thanks a lot for them ... awesome post


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 18, 2008)

nice compilation buddy!

nice to see mine on the list *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 18, 2008)

webmaster newsletters & articles-

www.sitepronews.com

a demo of most common open source CMSes, Forums, Wikis, etc.

www.opensourcecms.com


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 18, 2008)

Web Developer's Handbook


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 18, 2008)

cool links man thanks ... awesome post *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39a.gif


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 18, 2008)

great, will come handy...


----------



## utsav (Jan 18, 2008)

Yup


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks man.......


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> cool links man thanks a lot for them ... awesome post


Thank you!


Gigacore said:


> nice compilation buddy!
> 
> nice to see mine on the list *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


Well, such a well written tutorials deserved to called as a "resource"



The Unknown said:


> webmaster newsletters & articles-
> 
> www.sitepronews.com
> 
> ...


Cool links!



amitava82 said:


> Web Developer's Handbook


Ya, this one is a great library!

@vaibhavtek, sachin_kothari, gagandeep, ax3 
Thanks for the appreciating us!


----------



## Ron (Jan 18, 2008)

Gud Work buddy


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 19, 2008)

Common PHP questions and answers[in QnA format]


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 19, 2008)

www.addme.com - Add your site to about 15-20 search engines in 7 steps.

www.addthis.com - Get your own social bookmarking button.

www.devshed.com - Many Web-developing tutorials.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 19, 2008)

A great browser plugin for web developers. Change images, CSS, HTML, cookies, forms, resolutions, etc!

All functionalities of this would come handy!

Download and screenshots:
*chrispederick.com/work/web-developer/


----------



## nvidia (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice list....
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 19, 2008)

*List of 200 FREE, Non-Reciprocal, High PR directories.*


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 19, 2008)

*10 things you (probably) didn’t know about PHP.*


----------



## New (Jan 20, 2008)

So many links...Thanks man...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 20, 2008)

@new Thanks!
8 Ways to Save Bandwidth on your RSS Feed

*Pinging Search Engines when Sitemaps Change*


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 24, 2008)

PHP cheat sheet: *www.ilovejackdaniels.com/cheat-sheets/php-cheat-sheet/


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 27, 2008)

Automated Privacy policy generator.


----------



## redhat (Feb 27, 2008)

cool!
can we have this made sticky please???


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2008)

Very informative & handy collection.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 29, 2008)

Excellent compilation
Thanks


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks a ton *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 29, 2008)

nice compilation, great stuff


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you all!


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 8, 2008)

*Tech Tips for Picking a Web Hosting Company*


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 20, 2008)

F5


----------



## saqib_khan (Dec 20, 2008)

Good links & awesome post Rohan. Whats "F5"? Is it some kind of shortform or what?


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 20, 2008)

F5=referesh


----------

